# Pregnancy symptoms



## Akasha (Jan 18, 2011)

Just curious to know what symptoms of pregnancy everyone had (or still is having) ?
Weird, wonderfull, usual? 

(Btw, i don't think im pregnant, just curious)


----------



## Laura22 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't really think I had any!

I was a few days late but my body has always been a bit out of sync so I mentioned it Matt and we got me a test. 

Did it around 10:30ish on Friday 13th August of all days and it came up as a faint postive. I re-did it around 6am the next day and I got a positive straight away!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 19, 2011)

I just knew i was just felt it.

Sore boobs, really sore and Crazy blood sugars, but that was it.

I just felt different.

Oh and a metalic taste in my mouth. xx


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 19, 2011)

with this pregnancy i started bleeding and because was my period date i did not think about and after 2 days stop so i was i bit worried because i lost one before graham and i did 3 test because i could not believe it  with graham i never had any simptoms  and i did not have my period but i was not too worried and i found out when i was nearly 3 months pregnant


----------

